# Strategiespiel



## Sarti (3. März 2015)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein Strategiespiel, dass ähnlich dem Spielprinzip der Total War Reihe ist,

aber soviele Zeitalter wie Empire Earth hat.

 

Ist das machbar?^^

 

MfG


----------



## Kontinuum (16. März 2015)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein Strategiespiel, dass ähnlich dem Spielprinzip der Total War Reihe ist,

aber soviele Zeitalter wie Empire Earth hat.

 

Ist das machbar?^^

 

MfG

 

fangen wir erstmal mit dem offensichtlichsten an: Civilization 5 schon ausprobiert?


----------



## tallinex (16. April 2015)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem und suche ein Strategiespiel so wie Age of Empires 3. Die Leute haben mir schon alles mögliche vorgeschlagen. Bis jetzt war einfach noch nichts für mich dabei, auch nicht Anno oder so. Einen 4. Teil von AOE soll es ja erstmal nicht geben.


----------



## lisa-m (6. Mai 2015)

Es gibt ja mal wieder Gerüchte, dass die AOE Serie weiter geführt werden soll.


----------



## LikeTropi (5. Oktober 2016)

Es gibt auf jeden Fall inzwischen ein Remake von Age of Mythologie...


----------



## tripmeup (22. Juni 2018)

So, auch wenns lange her ist, ich schliess mich mal der Frage an - was sind denn da gerade die neuesten Alternativen, brauche was zum spielen!? Ideen, Anregungen?


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2018)

Ist grad Summer Sale bei Steam. Am besten ma da reinschauen.


----------

